# Best no fee credit card



## nightinjail (Apr 11, 2009)

First time poster here. Any suggestions on the best no fee credit cards. We always pay the balance in full. Cheers.


----------



## tiijei (May 11, 2009)

Check out MBNA Smart Cash Master Card


http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=722828


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

nightinjail said:


> First time poster here. Any suggestions on the best no fee credit cards. We always pay the balance in full. Cheers.


Here is my review of:
The best cash back credit cards in Canada (no fee)
Top rewards credit cards in Canada (no fee)


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> Here is my review of:
> The best cash back credit cards in Canada (no fee)
> Top rewards credit cards in Canada (no fee)


These are really good summaries. I have the SPG Mastercard and used the points this past weekend for two nights. They had room availability at all the hotels I looked at and booked it the night before. My back up is the Amex Air Miles, used mainly at Costco.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

nightinjail said:


> First time poster here. Any suggestions on the best no fee credit cards. We always pay the balance in full. Cheers.


If you are a Costco member, check out the American Express Costco Credit Card. We usually get a cash back of 1.5% on our spending.

Amex is not accepted everywhere. So, our backup card is the PC Financial MasterCard. The payout is roughly 1% which can be redeemed at Loblaws when shopping for groceries.

I'm tired of Air Miles, Aeroplan and the rest of the points system. I'm happier with getting cash or groceries


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

1) President Choice (PC) Mastercard 
Essentially 1% saving on food purchase at Fortinos, Loblaws and No Frills.

Every dollar spend will earn 10 points. Every 20,000 points will give you $20 in free groceries. Hence, $2000 spent is 20,000 points and worth $20 in groceries (1% in saving). Another good deal is 20,000 points for 2 movie tickets at Cineplex (worth $26 and 1.3% in saving).

2) Citi Enrich Card 1% cash back. Cash back paid once a year.


----------



## GregR (Apr 10, 2009)

My personal favorite is the Canadian Tire Options Mastercard.....

Save up the points through the winter and use them for fishin' gear through the summer.

Would have also got the CT gas card if there was a gas bar in our area


----------



## stephenheath (Apr 3, 2009)

Scotiabank has a 1% cashback Visa card, and they recently added a new one that is supposedly better, 1% on everything except gas, groceries and drug stores, which gives you 2%. I didn't bother changing because this is only my backup card and all of those stores take my Amex.

I have the 2% cashback Amex as my main card, but I don't think they offer it anymore.


----------



## STone (Apr 17, 2009)

Like others have said, PC Mastercard is great. 1% cash back and extremely easy to redeem. Just tell them you want to redeem points when you are at the till, they check your balance and wham, you've got free groceries.


----------



## michika (Apr 20, 2009)

Holt Renfrew Amex, I find the customer service to be above and beyond that of TD Visa's. I use it where I can, and if not its cash/debit. I have a back up TD Visa, but its a gong show to get anything done with them, so I avoid it when I can.

I'm not big on points, I keep the Amex for the customer service actually. However, I can say I do get to go out and select a nice new designer bag every couple of years!


----------

